# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Options du billet : Commentaires sibyllins

## Invit

Bonjour les modrateurs,




> Si vous tes autoris  modifier les billets, vous pouvez modifier cette option aprs qu'un billet soit publi


Comment doit-on comprendre ce commentaire ? Est-ce  dire qutant lauteur dun billet, on peut ne plus tre autoris  le modifier ? La publication dun billet subit-elle la mme contrainte des 72 heures que pour les discussions sur les FAQ et les Forums ?

Est-ce donc  dire que pass 72 heures aprs publication, on ne peut plus non plus intervenir sur les  Options supplmentaires  ? 

Notamment les Options :

Autoriser l'envoi de commentaires [?] 
Exclure du rcapitulatif Informatique de Developpez.com
Modrer les commentaires avant de les afficher [?] 
Restreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogs [?]
Je profite de ce post pour signaler une faute daccord dans le texte :




> *Autoriser lenvoi de commentaires*
> 
> L'option _Autoriser l'envoi de commentaires_ contrle la possibilit  vos visiteurs de laisser des commentaires. Quand cette option est dsactive, seul vous et les modrateurs de blog seront *capables*  de laisser un commentaire sur le billet. Si vous tes autoris  modifier les billets, vous pouvez modifier cette option aprs qu'un billet soit publi afin de contrler la possibilit de laisser un commentaire aprs un certain temps.
> 
> Vous pouvez dfinir les valeurs par dfaut pour cette option dans le tableau de bord du blog.


Le "s" qui manquait ci-dessus, je l'ai retrouv, il est ci-dessous :




> *Nous contacter*
> 
> Vous avez trouv un lien mort sur le site malgr notre vigilance ? Signalez-le cette discussion.Participez  la rdaction des FAQ.Publiez un article, cours ou tutoriel et rejoignez l'quipe des bnvoles de la rdaction.Publiez une critique de livre informatique.Hbergez gratuitement votre site *destins*  aux dveloppeurs et aux IT pro sur www.developpez.com


*Valeurs par dfaut :* 

Si l'on dfinit une valeur par dfaut pour une option, c'est bien cette valeur qui est prise en compte lorsqu'elle n'est pas renseigne au niveau du billet ?

Rien n'empche de modifier  tout moment les valeurs par dfaut du blog, non ? Les billets auxquels on pourrait ne plus avoir accs respecteraient-ils les valeurs par dfaut du blog si celles-ci changent ?  

*Par exemple :* 

Dans la rubrique _Permissions et intimits_ du blog, tous les paramtres sont dcochs.Mes billets sont publis, je n'y ai plus accs en modification pour je ne sais quelle raison. Seuls moi-mme et les modrateurs peuvent les consulter.Je coche le paramtre _Les autres membres peuvent voir votre blog_.Que se passe-t-il ? D'un seul coup, tous les billets s'affichent pour tous les membres ?



> *Modrer les commentaires avant de les afficher*
> 
> L'option _Modrer les commentaires avant de les afficher_ contrle l'affichage des commentaires. Quand cette option est active, les commentaires des utilisateurs autres que vos commentaires ainsi que ceux des modrateurs de blog seront invisibles jusqu' leur approbation. Si vous tes autoris  modifier les billets, vous pouvez modifier cette option aprs qu'un billet soit publi afin de contrler la possibilit de lire les nouveaux commentaires aprs un certain temps.
> 
> Vous pouvez dfinir les valeurs par dfaut pour cette option dans le tableau de bord du blog.


Modrer, consiste en quoi ? Approuver/Dsapprouver un commentaire ? Peut-on intervenir sur le commentaire pour par exemple corriger des fautes ? Que se passe-t-il en cas de Dsapprobation ? Le commentaire est supprim ? L'metteur du commentaire est-il inform ?




> *Restreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogs*
> 
> L'option Restreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogs restreindra l'affichage du billet aux personnes dans votre liste de contacts et aux modrateurs du blog. Ceci vous permet de laisser votre blog ouvert  tous vos membres mais avec la possibilit de restreindre l'affichage aux utilisateurs par billet.


Cette option m'intresse particulirement mais il n'y a plus dans ce commentaire la petite phrase sibylline :

_... Si vous tes autoris  modifier les billets, vous pouvez modifier cette option aprs qu'un billet soit publi..._

Que penser ?

J'ai un certain nombre de billets sur le feu ( l'tat d'bauche). Mon blog est un peu particulier dans le fonds et dans la forme et j'aurais souhait avoir l'avis des modrateurs avant de les publier. Je me suis manifest auprs des modrateurs mais je n'ai pas eu de retour.

Bien qu'ajouts dans ma liste de membres/contacts, il semble que les modrateurs ne puissent quand mme pas accder  un billet  l'tat d'bauche.

Pourtant, dans le _Tableau de bord du blog_, rubrique _Permissions et intimit_, il est crit :

Permissions et intimit - En dehors de ces paramtres, les modrateurs pourront consulter vos billets.Tiens ! Je viens d'utiliser pour la premire fois les balises [C] et [/C] sans prciser de langage.

Au fait, quelle est la diffrence entre contact et membre ? voqus chacun dans deux phrases diffrentes, a me trouble. C'est bien la mme chose, non ?

Cordialement

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce  dire qutant lauteur dun billet, on peut ne plus tre autoris  le modifier ? La publication dun billet subit-elle la mme contrainte des 72 heures que pour les discussions sur les FAQ et les Forums ?


La rponse tait dans cette discussion du 04/03/2017 : Modification ou suppression de billets

Cette limite de 72 heures dissuade de publier. Il faut vraiment tre sr du fonds et de la forme de son projet de billet(s). C'est ainsi que je travaille les miens depuis deux ans. Encore aujourd'hui, je viens de dcouvrir l'intrt de l'option _Exclure du rcapitulatif Informatique de Developpez.com_

J'avais zapp cette option que j'ai dcouverte en relisant par hasard  Les nouveaux Blogs du Club en bref.

----------

